

Show HN: My weekend project on the Mac App Store - rgbrgb
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/speaker/id443829929?mt=12&ls=1

======
rgbrgb
I made this after a night of writing music with perl scripts using the "say"
command in OSX's terminal. The review process was surprisingly short, I
submitted on Sunday!

Design is by my girlfriend, Monica Kogler (<http://campsh.com/monica#>) with
some of the robots by my sister, Emi Sugihara (<http://baggubag.com/>).

~~~
anotherjesse
Any thoughts / recommendations on pushing small projects to app store?

I have a few I was debating pushing but I don't know if the time/learning cost
is worth it for fun projects vs a download link on a webpage

~~~
dlsspy
I tried to push up one of my apps. It passes all validation and stuff and then
uploads to Apple. Then Apple sends me an email telling me it was signed wrong.
I follow instructions, repeat.

They're OK at support, giving me a lot of stuff to do building screenshots and
junk, but it's slowed me down quite a bit. I'd still like to get my app up,
though. It's very useful to me. :)

~~~
rgbrgb
What's the app? Got a link?

~~~
dlsspy
Well, no. I should try to actually get it up there, though. My current
userbase likes it, but it'd be fun to see what the store would do.

------
spiralganglion
The screenshot is nice, and I'm sure the program will make for some
girlfriend-teasing fun. But that's not why I'm buying it. You, sir, are
getting my $2.99 specifically for the Alvin Lucier quote.

That, and the more I think about it, the more I'm looking forward to testing
out some of Steve Reich's vocal phases with this thing. But yes, Lucier is a
hero.

~~~
rgbrgb
Thanks mister, thanks, thanks. If you do any reich-esque recordings I'd LOVE
to hear them!

------
mdonahoe
I hope the private speech synth API on the iOS gets made public. I'm using it
in my thesis project, but it would be great for apps.

Learn how to use it here: [http://arstechnica.com/apple/guides/2010/02/iphone-
voiceserv...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/guides/2010/02/iphone-
voiceservices-looking-under-the-hood.ars)

------
amar_dinsa
Fun little program, dude! Unfortunately I think supporting proprietary
software is immoral and impedes the democratising force of computer
technology.

Naaaw just kidding bro- fun creative project from a guy I know has great
intentions.

But also I'll sabotage you until it's open sourced. Yes that's a threat.

~~~
rgbrgb
The code minus design is all here: <https://github.com/ptrsghr/SayBeat>

------
woodall
Would this app be worth $2.99 if it was written for Linux or PC? Reason for
asking, I can't compile and test software on Mac but have a lot of apps
personal use type stuff. Being without a job selling this type of thing would
make for great supplemental income. Any tips?

~~~
rgbrgb
Where would you sell it? Personally, without some kind of app store, I
probably wouldn't have bothered with redoing the design and making an icon and
all that.

If there's some kind of app store or if you're willing to build your own
storefront, I say go for it (but what do I know?). If you don't have a job
anyway, what do you have to lose?

------
juanipis
"terminal-core" lol. now thats how you write a great copy. that just makes me
envious. good work

------
lbarrow
Playing around with phrases that have overlapping wavelengths is great in this
thing.

~~~
rgbrgb
Yes! Phasing to the max!

------
rgbrgb
I'll post back tomorrow with 1st day sales numbers.

~~~
rgbrgb
Sold 15 which was surprisingly enough to get us to the top 10 in Music (#10).

------
EwanG
Android version when?

~~~
rgbrgb
Probably after the iOS version.

------
peelsasleep
ya cool funfunfun

~~~
palindrones
agreed!

